# Bild mit Tabelle strecken



## UnkiDunki (29. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

habe ein ähnliches Problem, wie in diesem Thread beschrieben wird, den ich beim Suchen gefunden habe. Die Lösung hilft mir aber leider nicht weiter, da es bei mir ein klein wenig anders aussieht.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/html/238291-bild-mit-tabelle-strecken.html

Ich benutze ein Gif 1x1 Pixel. Einen Punkt also und möchte den dazu verwenden in einer Tabelle zwischen Bildern, die ich anzeigen lasse eine vertikale Trennlinie zu erzeugen.
Ein vertikales Strecken macht ja so aus dem Punkt die gewünschte Linie, allerdings soll diese so groß sein, wie das größte Bild in dieser Tabellenreihe.

... <td>Image</td><td>Trennlinie</td><td>Image</td><td>Trennlinie...

Mit height="100%" funktioniert es nicht, da sich die Höhe ja, so meine ich, an der Breite, also an width ausrichtet. Die Breite muss aber für die Linie ja auf "1" bleiben.

Wie kann man das vernünftig umsetzen oder habe ich schon einen falschen Ansatz gewählt mit dem 1x1 Gif?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Juni 2008)

Wende CSS auf die entsprechende Tabellenzelle an. Es gibt in CSS einen Befehl um Bilder nur in x- ODER Y-Achse wiederholen zu lassen.


----------



## UnkiDunki (29. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich versuchen und mich dann wieder hier melden


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2008)

Hi,

setz die Grafik anstelle des *<img>*-Tags als Hintergrundbild in den Tabellenzellen ein, und wiederhole es in der Vertikalen mittels background-repeat:repeat-y .

Die Kurzform mit Hilfe der background-Eigenschaft lautet dann beispielsweise:


```
td.trennlinie { /* Klasse für Tabellenzellen mit Trennlinie */
background:url(Pfad/zur/Grafik.gif) repeat-y;
}
```


```
<td>Image</td><td class="trennlinie">&nbsp;</td><td>Image</td><td class="trennlinie">&nbsp;</td>
```

mfg Maik


----------

